# what would be a good 50 inch plus plasma tv



## forgotten (1 Mar 2010)

hi all.
thinking of upgrading to sky hd and so looking for a 50 inch plus plasma tv which wont break the bank.
any recomendations?


----------



## gebbel (2 Mar 2010)

If you're looking for a plasma TV 50 inch, the Panasonic *TX-P50G10* takes some beating. You could pick it up now for around €1000 and maybe even less, as it is a 2009 model that has now been replaced with newer models. You would, however, need to move fairly fast as I would imagine they will sell out soon.


----------



## samphire (2 Mar 2010)

Would you not get something a lot smaller?  Those big ones look very vulgar.


----------



## forgotten (2 Mar 2010)

have a 36 inch hdmi one hanging on the wall and i sit about 12 feet from it, it looks a bit small to my tired old eyes.
if i upgrade to sky hd i want to to be impressed by the picture quality on a bigger screen. plus documentarys for the kids . 
guess it would look vulgar in a small room but my living room is pretty big and can handle a bigger tv.
and i like to spoil myself now and again!!

gebbel, that is one nice tv, thanks


----------



## SISSOKO (5 Mar 2010)

Have to agree with gebbel on the panasonic,have the 42" version and its a great
tv for the money.Check out the review on avforums.com.


----------



## TSThomas (6 Mar 2010)

Panasonic's 2010 Plasma TVs are being released shortly (Starting this month)... Play.com lists the G20, V20 (If you want to get a rough idea of prices) & according to the Panasonic store in Limerick the VT20 (Adds 3D) is expected to be €2449 at the moment, likely to drop before launch though.


----------



## NOAH (7 Mar 2010)

Get the 50" with HD bigger = better every time.

noah


----------



## RMCF (7 Mar 2010)

If you can get to a NI address you could have this FULL HD beauty posted to you for < £700

[Awin]


----------



## forgotten (9 Mar 2010)

would a projector be the same as plasma for hd or am i confused by too many facts.


----------



## Boros (9 Mar 2010)

i was recently in the market for a 50" and i ended up going for an LG 8000 (i think that is the model). it cost me €770 including a nice stand after some haggling and looking around. 

Fantastic HD and size really impressive movies and HD tv, one thing i will say however there is a issue with image burn i.e pause a dvd for over 5 minutes, it sticks to the screen but does go but can be a little annoying. This is common on plasma TV's of this size, but this doesn't happen on LCD (hence the substantial price difference) 

I had a look at Pansasion 50" plasma tv's, and they are great. Panasonic seem to be setting the standard, but my LG is also very impressive but a good €300 cheaper. 

if you are not worried about image burn go for it, once you have a huge tv you wont look back.

Ohh by the way my brother has a HD projector and is nice but has a massive problem with colour dentisitve, i.e if any sunlight hits the projected screen you can barely see the picture. the projecter is much cheaper to buy i.e €400 + €100 for screen, BUT the load up time is longer, more difficult and time consuming to get it to work properly and doesn't look as impressive. 

hope this has been of use

Alex


----------



## forgotten (9 Mar 2010)

thank you. rule out the projector then,i will have a look at some of those tv's you mention.


----------



## jimmyd (9 Mar 2010)

I bought a 50" Samsung plasma from Currys for €699 and very good quality.


----------

